
Details of “Einstein” Cyber Shield Disclosed by White House - gibsonf1
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/03/02/%E2%80%9Ceinstein%E2%80%9D-program-disclosed-as-us-cyber-shield/?blog_id=100&post_id=11601
======
tptacek
_"The program is designed to look for indicators of cyber attacks by digging
into all Internet communications, including the contents of emails, according
to the declassified summary."_

... in _federal government networks_.

~~~
rmorrison
The program was initially called SkyNet, but after a perceptive Hollywood
writer stumbled upon it, they renamed it after the lovable, huggable
historical figure.

------
djcapelis
Some more details from related documents here:
<http://www.whitehouse.gov/cyberreview/documents>

I've been reading through these as I get spare time. Some of them contain a
couple interesting nuggets. Others are pretty useless.

The page for all the stuff released by the whitehouse is here:
<http://www.whitehouse.gov/cybersecurity/>

------
barrkel
Frankly, I don't think this is possible. Just because the attack vector is via
machines doesn't mean that the weakness isn't human, via social engineering.

~~~
colonelxc
Phishing attacks often come in waves or "campaigns", the quicker you can
identify a new phishing strain, the quicker you can develop filters for it.

That way, maybe only 25% of the intended recipients even see a particular
phishing attack before you eradicate it. Though you probably still got owned,
you have a lot less owned machines.

~~~
barrkel
I would expect attacks on high-value targets in espionage etc. cases to be
extremely specific and precisely tailored. I'd expect exactly one intended
recipient of any given phishing attempt, and no patterns.

